# VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

After final product dyno testing on 91 octane on our Dynojet 224XLC our CAI with GIAC created a power gain of 19whp and 32wtq. Its quite extraordinary and calculates to a gain of 22hp and 37 ftlbs of torque.
Repetitive dyno testing inside our 90degF dyno area, showed reproduceable results with negligible fluctations based on varying levels of heatsoak.
Coming up next, we will be dynoing with the Techtonics cat back systems in an attempt to have the highest powered NA Rabbit. You too can experience the 37ftlbs of torque gain. All you need is the GIAC flash software and the VF cold air intake available directly from VF or any GIAC/VF dealers.
Also coming soon are further developments such as our short shifter, rear engine mount bushings and filter housings. 

















9 - bone stock
9a - oem stock software and VF INTAKE
17 - GIAC Pump File and VF INTAKE


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:23 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

is this intake for sale on the vfengineering website? if not where can i buy it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (iiktownii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iiktownii* »_is this intake for sale on the vfengineering website? if not where can i buy it?

This intake is for sale; we have sold all our stock to our dealers. More stock will be coming in, if you would like to pre-purchase an intake please contact the sales department.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

why would Giac's dyno show less gains? Curious cause they are different.
Is the pump file a different chip program?
Maybe that kind of variation is normal for different dynos. true?





_Modified by digitaltim at 10:19 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_why would Giac's dyno show less gains? Curious cause they are different.
Is the pump file a different chip program?
_Modified by digitaltim at 10:16 PM 7-27-2007_

The major difference is the tests were performed on two completely different dyno's. Mustangs typically read lower than dynojet's. That being said there could be variances in weather conditions. High humidity, low barometric pressure engine temperature are all contributing factors that can produce different #'s on any given day.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (JETTSET)*

Thanks


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (digitaltim)*

These are some impressive gains for this motor. Thats almost 189 HP to the crank and 220 torque to the CRANK, tallk about wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

So stock is about 10hp added, but if you add a chip, it adds the 15HP on 93 octane, and another like 9HP to the intake?
I'm confused


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

my shop ordered it for me last week. it should be there early this week, cant wait to get it installed.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (husm)*

Those are good results. Its been less than a year since the Mkv Rabbit has been out and the results are good. Imagine what two years from now will be like.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_So stock is about 10hp added, but if you add a chip, it adds the 15HP on 93 octane, and another like 9HP to the intake?
I'm confused









All dyno runs were on 91 octane:
Basically the VF intake alone adds *10 WHP 14 Torque* 
VF intake with GIAC software adds *20 WHP 32 Torque*


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (rishsn)*

wowzers. i love my chip. i needs me an intake.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (rishsn)*

Thanks man.
Now I definitely need a chip


----------



## Stanton (Aug 12, 2006)

awesome results, and build quality on the kit looks something else


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

great results guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
maybe i can stop waiting around for LNT... hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)(jetsett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_why would Giac's dyno show less gains? Curious cause they are different.


The main reason for the the difference in dyno figures/gains is due to two different hardware tests. 
The intake GIAC tested with their chip was a prototype which has gone through various alteration stages.
The new figures show the results of the final product *with a heat shield* and a larger filter. 
Also notice that the bone stock baselines are the same (141HP)


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)(jetsett) ([email protected])*

Can I find this Intake in México? or Laredo/Mcallen?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

We have just installed a Techtonics dual Borla muffler onto our RAbbit. 
New Dyno plots to be posted.


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Good lord, hurry man!


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone! Buy This Intake! i just had it installed at autodreamz. right now i can saw its the best mod ive done to the c ar so far. I have GIAC, custom magnaflow exhaust, and now this for perf mods. i must say this one made the biggest different out of all of them. the sound is just tooooo mean for words to describe. people turn heads when they hear me coming down the street a mile away. i cant stop thinking about this intake. it makes me want to just go and drive.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow. Those gains really kick ass. I wonder if the GIAC and the VF-CAI will make my 5 banger feel like my old 12v VR6. Can anybody attest to this? I really miss the power and pull of my VR6 and would love to have a similar feeling out of my 2.5.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_Everyone! Buy This Intake! i just had it installed at autodreamz. right now i can saw its the best mod ive done to the c ar so far. I have GIAC, custom magnaflow exhaust, and now this for perf mods. i must say this one made the biggest different out of all of them. the sound is just tooooo mean for words to describe. people turn heads when they hear me coming down the street a mile away. i cant stop thinking about this intake. it makes me want to just go and drive.

Have you had any issues with a CEL?


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

anyone that lives in cali is going to have problems with this intake, because it's not CARB approved... so a cops pulls you over, you have to remove it... bad news... i'm holding out until an intake is CARB approved...


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*

Those results are great!! We are very impressed and can't wait to see whats next!!


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Where's the new Dyno!?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

forgot to mention, not a CEL in sight


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_anyone that lives in cali is going to have problems with this intake, because it's not CARB approved... so a cops pulls you over, you have to remove it... bad news... i'm holding out until an intake is CARB approved...

dont think many cops are gonna suspect a rabbit with an intake


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_anyone that lives in cali is going to have problems with this intake, because it's not CARB approved... so a cops pulls you over, you have to remove it... bad news... i'm holding out until an intake is CARB approved...

Um no. Yes they are illegal in cali but after living there for 12 years I've never seen a cop make you take a cai off. They have to have a reason to make you pop your hood, and if they're a total ass they *could* give you a fix-it ticket, but just pay the fine and you'll be good


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

and not to mention everytime a service visit it would have to replace the intake with the stock one... and smog too...


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*

you have 5 years before you have to worry about smog, and I've helped swap entire motors for smog, an intake is a piece of cake. As for the servicing and warranty, all you have to do is find a good dealer. My dealer in KC could care less about an exhaust, cai, suspension, etc. If it didn't cause an issue with the warranty it won't be a problem. 
The carb sicker is nice, but if you want a cai, my advice is to get it and not worry about the carb sticker


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_and not to mention everytime a service visit it would have to replace the intake with the stock one... and smog too...

My dealer has no problems with servicing a car with a CAI, as long as it doesn't have a fault or a CEL you should be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Gyarrrr Dyno matey. Gyarrrr


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

I assume these tests were done on an 07 rabbit with 150hp??
What would the gains be on an 08 rabbit with the 170hp motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_I assume these tests were done on an 07 rabbit with 150hp??
What would the gains be on an 08 rabbit with the 170hp motor?

Yes the the testing was conducted on a 2007 2.5L Rabbit. 
We cannot guestimate the power output of an 08 Rabbit. Purely because the technical specifications of the two vehicles differ i.e different intake manifolds.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

will the 07 cai work on the 08? Also where can you by these? I've searched with no luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_will the 07 cai work on the 08? Also where can you by these? I've searched with no luck

We have not had a chance to test the cai in an 08, but we would be glad to if someone local could drop in (Anaheim).
We are having a new batch of intakes produced as we speak. If you would like to make a pre-order please email us [email protected] Or you can phone in, 714-528-0066. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

did you get your HID's yet??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_did you get your HID's yet??









Not long haha







Im assuming you are talking about oem and not after market.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

yep, OEM it is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

Anxiously awaiting dyno w/ exhaust


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_Anxiously awaiting dyno w/ exhaust









ditto. ordering my VF intake today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_ditto. ordering my VF intake today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

If anyone who is interested in the VF intake is worried about hydrolock, we have a filter housing
RRP$35. The housing is rotationally molded in house and is designed to prevent water from
coming in contact with the filter; while also allowing convecting air to enter the intake.


----------



## tat2rabbit (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

Were can i order this from? And any update on the extension harness so u dont have to cut the wires??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (tat2rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tat2rabbit* »_Were can i order this from? And any update on the extension harness so u dont have to cut the wires?? 

This can be ordered directly from VF by contacting one of our sales representatives. Contact information can be found at http://www.vf-engineering.com


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Dyno! Dyno! Dyno!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

Someone get your 08 rabbit over there so they can test this thing and get us numbers on the 170hp motors.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

Any update on the extension harness??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Any update on the extension harness??

We are still working on it.


----------



## jetaam (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

What is the product cost and the shipping cost to 77060. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (jetaam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetaam* »_What is the product cost and the shipping cost to 77060. thanks

As soon as i get back to the office i will lwt you know about the shipping price. RRP$275 with optional filter housing $35


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Dyyynoooo?


----------



## clarkbar490 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

i know it still early but any deals for h20? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (clarkbar490)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkbar490* »_i know it still early but any deals for h20? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









if there's a deal at h2o and they fix the wire splicing issue they have a buyer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*

i'm wanting to pick up this cold air intake.... but.... i want to install it onto a VF supercharger....when is VF going to build a supercharger set up for the 2.5?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

rishi.
Are you going to have any specials during H2O this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_rishi.
Are you going to have any specials during H2O this year?

Unfortunately we are not going to be there.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Unfortunately we are not going to be there. 

So there will be no VF intakes at H2O?








Do you have any dealers how's coming to H2O?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (crawl)*

where is the dyno with the exhaust too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_where is the dyno with the exhaust too

After some testing we opted not to use the exhaust.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
After some testing we opted not to use the exhaust.

as in it hurt the perf?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (spdfrek)*

ah that would be bad


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
as in it hurt the perf?

There was nothing wrong with the exhaust. We are looking for a bit more power, so we are going custom.


----------



## asphaltvr6 (Dec 30, 2004)

how much are these selling for


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Their site says 275.


----------



## dee ess kay (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_and not to mention everytime a service visit it would have to replace the intake with the stock one... and smog too...

Illegal smogs for the win







.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

whens the revision coming out? so we dont have to mess with any wires ?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_whens the revision coming out? so we dont have to mess with any wires ?

someone posted about this before, just don't remember who, but if you unwrap the tape holding the wires for the maf the stock wires are long enough so you don't need to cut them. but then you need to re wrap the wires that you unwound.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i dont wanna do any sort of stuff, i wanna be able to just bolt it on plug in the maf and be done


----------



## 5280R32SC (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

My buddy has one of these, It is the sickest intake I have EVER seen, when are you gonna make one for the MK4 1.8t?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If anyone who is interested in the VF intake is worried about hydrolock, we have a filter housing
RRP$35. The housing is rotationally molded in house and is designed to prevent water from
coming in contact with the filter; while also allowing convecting air to enter the intake.










Man I am so scared of Hydro-lock..... We get a ridiculous amount of Rain in Miami and the roads turn into rivers lol
I might be going for the whole Snorkle air intake








Maybe mount it on a roof scoop...

LOL


----------



## airforcefocus (May 6, 2003)

Quick question: I have an auto 08 Jetta. Would it help if I stopped by for a fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (airforcefocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airforcefocus* »_Quick question: I have an auto 08 Jetta. Would it help if I stopped by for a fit? 

It would definitely help us determine whether it will fit onto your car. If you would like to come in give us a call and we can have a look.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_someone posted about this before, just don't remember who, but if you unwrap the tape holding the wires for the maf the stock wires are long enough so you don't need to cut them.

We found this to be a very simple way of avoiding to recreate an extension harness.
Its simple cheap and takes 10 minutes to do. There is no wire cutting, and it will not void your warranty if you decide to put the stock air box back in for a service.
We will be making a guide video which will show you how easy it really is.
Hope that helps.


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

Seriously all snorkel jokes aside, I am interested about this....
I might give you guys a call from work about this.
Is the filter housing something you can take off and put on w/ ease...
Like a shoe
... also 2.5l forced induction in the to do list?


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (viabobed)*

does check engine light come optional on this mine is installed right and i am still geting check engine light on this damn thing,


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (sasa1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasa1981* »_does check engine light come optional on this mine is installed right and i am still geting check engine light on this damn thing,

what codes?


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_
what codes?

000104 - SAE - MAP/MAF -- Throttle Position Correlation
P0068 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36767 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:54:10
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2564 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 44.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal
P0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36865 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:08:28
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1726 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (sasa1981)*

did you cut the maf and resolder? The last time i saw these codes was when someone mixed up the two purple wires on the maf. It may also be because the maf harness is over stretched.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (rishsn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rishsn* »_did you cut the maf and resolder? The last time i saw these codes was when someone mixed up the two purple wires on the maf. It may also be because the maf harness is over stretched.

i just extend those wires i did not cut them or anything.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (sasa1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasa1981* »_
000104 - SAE - MAP/MAF -- Throttle Position Correlation
P0068 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36767 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:54:10
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2564 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 44.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal
P0101 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36865 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:08:28
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1726 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V

Sounds like your MAF sensor is damgaged or dirty. Did you happen to drop it, because this ould be a reason for an implausible signal. If you didn't try cleaning it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (sasa1981)*

Did you ever have a chance to clean your MAF?


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Did you ever have a chance to clean your MAF?

yea i still getting same code im running stock intake for almost two weeks and no codes at all.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

The day that this is confirmed for 2008 models, I will buy one. Could you ship it to a local shop and they could install it, so that you'd have some definite results? I'd then DYNO it, posting the results! I'm very interested.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

from what i read about carbonios, the 08's are the same if not easier to have pre08 intakes installed in... so VF shouldnt really be much different, right?


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (sasa1981)*

if that is the case you must not of had something tight or something wasnt on right. if you can run with the stock intake that is.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont actually have one yet, thats why i said from what iv read... hey, im no expert i just felt like putting some input.. i could have sworn i saw something like that, but i might be wrong


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (sasa1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasa1981* »_
yea i still getting same code im running stock intake for almost two weeks and no codes at all.

3rd weeks with no codes on stock intake


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

30 days hallin azz in the rain sometimes no codes!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

10,000+ miles, no CEL. your MAF is funny, or there are gremlins in your engine bay.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_10,000+ miles, no CEL. your MAF is funny, or there are gremlins in your engine bay.


i wish i know what is going on becouse its driving me crazy i also have knn filter in stock air box and no light yet


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sasa1981)*

I would also like to see a dyno sheet for an '08, I also would like to know if the engine benifits as much as the '07 when it is chipped.


----------



## fierostetz (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering Rabbit CAI DYNO UPDATE ([email protected])*

holy cow where in anaheim is vf-engineering located? I'm totally in anaheim







anyone know if they do direct sales? I'd love to buy an intake if I could drop by and see it, and buy one without having to order it online.


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (Stutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stutz* »_I would also like to see a dyno sheet for an '08, I also would like to know if the engine benifits as much as the '07 when it is chipped. 

Hear hear!


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

So what intake would you guys recommend for a 06 Jetta?


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (Silwad)*

intake it to the dealership for an 08 bunny like me







!
dyno?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Where can I buy one? I'll try fitting it to my 2008. I'll be the pioneer!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLiMeX* »_Where can I buy one? I'll try fitting it to my 2008. I'll be the pioneer!

You can purchase this intake from any VF Engineering dealer, including direct.


----------

